# Buying a PC



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi guys
I want to buy a PC(Desktop configuration)and i went to several shops in Paphos...........................................the prices was outrageous(high prices,no listing with products that they offer,they try to take as much money as it is possible from you(in negative way,offers old/outdated products that they try to sell ).
For example one configuration from Amazon(and Amazon is not the cheapest place,i found several cheaper that amazon in Europe).
I have Amazon uk/de as a option,but i want to buy from here because of the warranty.
Can you recommend me some good place with reasonable prices(it dosen't matter in Paphos,Limassol,Nicosia.....................it is important to be in Cyprus,because of the warranty)
Or only amazon is a option ?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The other alternative is buy a brand of computer from Amazon that offers International Warranty.

This is what I did with my Toshiba laptop and when the motherboard blew had it repaired by the agent in Nicosia quickly and well.

You could also consider the fact that repairing a desktop computer is quite simple compared to a laptop with readily available components you can mix and match. Do it yourself if it goes wrong.

Pete


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes,you are right-the computer parts are fixing more easy than notebook(If you detect which part is not working).
I have never bought computer parts from Amazon-How the warranty is working if i have any problem and who pays the transport fees(i mean European amazon).


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Torto said:


> Yes,you are right-the computer parts are fixing more easy than notebook(If you detect which part is not working).
> I have never bought computer parts from Amazon-How the warranty is working if i have any problem and who pays the transport fees(i mean European amazon).


But as Pete say, buy a branded one from Amazon and it can be fixed here.

And if you buy on Amazon.de you will get German keyboard and operating system, but not a big problem on a PC, worse on a laptop.


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

I never buy a ready configuration or recommend to buy because :
-they are more expansive for the parts that they offer(the PC parts are outdated very quickly and for the same amount of money,you can buy more powerful PC)
-I want personally to customize the computer
-Often they put not so good power supply,who later start to make big problems

So if i buy from Amazon every component separately,how is international warranty and if i have some problem with some part,what is the procedure:
-I send the part to them(Amazon)
-I Send the part to their local representative in Cyprus.
And who is paying the transport fees,if it is needed to send the part to their headquarters(Amazon uk/amazon/de) ?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Torto said:


> I never buy a ready configuration or recommend to buy because :
> -they are more expansive for the parts that they offer(the PC parts are outdated very quickly and for the same amount of money,you can buy more powerful PC)
> -I want personally to customize the computer
> -Often they put not so good power supply,who later start to make big problems
> ...


If you buy components to make your PC each component will have it's own form of guarantee. For some it may require return to Amazon or the supplier selling via Amazon, for others it may be direct to the manufacturer which could be in Cyprus or elsewhere. I doubt that any of them will pay the transport fees to them, this is normal.

In practice you would have to weigh up the cost of replacement component against waiting time without a PC functional and shipping cost.

Having said all that PC components are very reliable and are only likely to breakdown outside the guarantee period. In that case you can choose where to source your replacement parts from.

Pete


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks guys,You were very useful


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Try LambdaTek - They are probably the cheapest place in the EU, especially for components, they stock a massive variety, and have excellent service, including Cyprus delivery via courier for very reasonable prices. We have trade accounts with several UK distributors, but LT consistently beats their pricing. 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

mdekkers
Thanks for the link
I found several shops that offers cheaper price that amazon but:
-They don't have international warranty and if you have any problem,you should pay all the transport fees
-The Delivery cost is usually too high(i want to order a whole new configuration(All PC parts plus the Case and monitor),so around 20-25 kg and typically the delivery is to expansive -120-150 euro with 30-35 euro in comparison with amazon.

I will be very happy if they provide the same quality of services as amazon.


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

I checked the site and i make the same configuration and the results are:
Amazon price 623.15 English pounds
Lambda teck 630.47 Engish pounds

Delivery:
Amazon 30-35 english pounds
Lambda teck 82.75 english pounds


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

I build my own stuff using computeruniverse Online Shop | Technik günstig kaufen

They have complete PC's for sale, it's mostly in english (or use google translate)

They ship any size up to a 40" TV from germany for 12 euros

Caveat emptor: 

- they use DHL/cyprus post so don't expect next day or even "next week" service. 
- if you pay by credit card you may be asked for fax/email ID info (pay by paypal and avoid this)
- it costs extra to pay by paypal 
- although some items say "ready for shipping" underneath it says 3 - 5 days, this means they order it in but generally speaking they're pretty quick
- customer service enquiries by email are pretty slow, but you can call them


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mta said:


> I build my own stuff using computeruniverse Online Shop | Technik günstig kaufen
> 
> They have complete PC's for sale, it's mostly in english (or use google translate)
> 
> ...


A package from Germany now with German Post(what is called DHL in Germany, but only because DHL is owned by German Post) now takes 34 days in average. Of course you can also get normal DHL Express but then it is expensive. We get 1-2 packages every month from Germany. ALways arrives but take loooong time


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Getting the package from larnaca airport is clearly the problem from my experience, but... 

du får vad du ger as they say up north


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mta said:


> Getting the package from larnaca airport is clearly the problem from my experience, but...
> 
> du får vad du ger as they say up north


Luckily from UK there is a cheap and reliable alternative.

I bought 10 l of dog flea shampoo and was quoted 68 ponds by dhl. The shampoo was 27 pounds.

Then someone told me about LHKCY

12 €. Took 3 weeks but it was worth it.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

mta said:


> I build my own stuff using computeruniverse Online Shop | Technik günstig kaufen
> 
> They have complete PC's for sale, it's mostly in english (or use google translate)
> 
> ...


A friend of mine (local) recently bought some components from them, and it was a nightmare - several parts arrived heavily damaged, and it took them 2 months to actually send the stuff, they were out of stock (although their site said it was in stock) and refused to replace the order with similar parts, even offering to pay the difference. To get the RMA sorted is an ongoing drama as well.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

mdekkers
You disappoint me very much-I was close to order from them a PC monitor.

P.S
Is it possible to pay at amazon without a debid/credit card-with bank transfer or bank transfer to your account ?


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

A few folks here have already suggested buying components seperatly and using them to build your own system.

This is the method I have used for over 10 years in 3 different countries and I highly recommend it. Not only do you know exactly what warranty you are getting on everything, you already know exactly what is going into your system and you are getting the best price.

Definetly the best route to go.


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

mdekkers said:


> A friend of mine (local) recently bought some components from them, and it was a nightmare - several parts arrived heavily damaged, and it took them 2 months to actually send the stuff, they were out of stock (although their site said it was in stock) and refused to replace the order with similar parts, even offering to pay the difference. To get the RMA sorted is an ongoing drama as well.
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Ordered 1000 euros of bits from computer universe on 24th, arrived today in perfect condition. 

Other people at work use them, no problems.

However, I would also be careful with anything that says 1-2 days or 3-5 days, the problem is it says "ready for shipping" in bold, and the delivery estimate isn't as clear. They order it in and I think they're estimates. 

Only buy stock.


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

So this computer universe are reliable or not ?
I want to order this monitor Dell P2214H Dell P2214H (Article no. 90529827) - Monitors - computeruniverse
Is there any place in Cyprus,where i can buy this product to similar price(lets say no more than 170-175 euro) ?


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

mta said:


> ...Only buy stock.


That's what my mate did. didn't work out for him. To be clear, any online ordering firm will screw up a delivery every now and again. This is to be expected, and goods do arrive DOA etc. - this is why there is an RMA process. What is important for me (we buy about €2k - €4k equipment per month) is that when things go wrong the support staff are quick, effective, and helpful. I don't want to have to deal with non-responsive, inefficient suppliers, and all the stress that comes with that. This is what put me off from CU. If I can buy something for a few pennies less at some place, but then have to spend a long time getting issues sorted out, I haven't really saved anything...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Torto said:


> So this computer universe are reliable or not ?


That is up to you to decide on the basis of the information in this thread. 



Torto said:


> I want to order this monitor Dell P2214H Dell P2214H (Article no. 90529827) - Monitors - computeruniverse


It is a very nice monitor at a competitive price.



Torto said:


> Is there any place in Cyprus,where i can buy this product to similar price(lets say no more than 170-175 euro) ?


Not likely, none of my usual local sources can get this for under €195 inc VAT

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

Martijn
Today i have a luck-i found the monitor in Cyprus for 172 euro from the local computer shop with 3 year warranty.
If i order it from computer universe,with shipment it will cost me 168 euro with shipment
But if i have any problem..................................with will be big headache.
The local computer shop has very good reputation and they are very polite and always try to help you.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Torto said:


> Martijn
> Today i have a luck-i found the monitor in Cyprus for 172 euro from the local computer shop with 3 year warranty.
> If i order it from computer universe,with shipment it will cost me 168 euro with shipment
> But if i have any problem..................................with will be big headache.
> The local computer shop has very good reputation and they are very polite and always try to help you.


awesome, which shop?

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

This Computer SOS, Computer sales servicing parts and accessories Paphos Cyprus


----------

